# Marion's new weight, Amare's improved shooting AND news on the rookies...



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0918sunsnb0918.html



> Marion played and worked out in Chicago all summer and said he weighs 234 pounds, up about 14 pounds from his playing weight last season.


-----------------


> Although the surgery didn't help his conditioning, it may have aided his shooting. He spent the summer working on his shot, and it shows in workouts.


-----------------


> Rookie Zarko Cabarkapa is nursing a strained groin and may be limited as he seeks to get healthy for the start of training camp.
> Fellow rookie Leandro Barbosa was supposed to arrive from Brazil after clearing up a visa issue, but he remained there because of his father's illness.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

I love that marion put on some pounds ! body some of them Guys up


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm all for Marion getting stronger, I just hope the added weight doesn't affect his game because it's not a power game. I can't believe he hasn't lost any of his explosiveness at 234 pounds.. but FJ said his legs are bigger too, so we'll just have to wait and see..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I found a pic of him on another suns site.









:laugh:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Move over Ben Wallace :laugh:.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i read that fro wallace can curl like 400 lbs. CURL, mind you. i think it was slam from like 4 months ago. CURL!


----------



## emerica2k2 (Aug 3, 2003)

i think i read that marion put on too much weight so he lost some to get at around 234 so it wouldne afect his performance


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ezmo</b>!
> i read that fro wallace can curl like 400 lbs. CURL, mind you. i think it was slam from like 4 months ago. CURL!


I think the chances you read that wrong are more likely then him curling 400 lbs. It's much easier to bench weight then curl, and benching 400 lbs is already extremely high.

-Petey


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

yea, i probably misread. cos 400 curl is a hellofalot


----------



## pacerguy2000 (Aug 11, 2002)

i have that slam right here and it says and quote, "BEN LIFTS EVERYTHING IN THE WEIGHT ROOM, HE TOYS AROUND WITH 400 POUNDS. OTHER GUYS MIGHT BENCH IT ONCE. HE CURLS IT." that was said by Virginia Union Coach Dave Robbins. he is incredible


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it was an exageration. He has big arms, but if he could curl 400 lbs. he's be doing those strong man competitions during the summer.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

What is with players in Arizona, first David Boston now Marion, what is next?


----------

